# New AquaMaxx Magnus DC Pumps



## [KRAFTIG] (Apr 19, 2017)

Look great, love the controller, price is reasonable. How is the AquaMaxx brand in terms of quality for their current assortment of products? TIA


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

In terms of their products I use the c0-1 skimmer and it is very good. The pump did burn out which was a shark 1.5, luckily it's same motor block as the sicce syncra 2.0 so this was a fairly cheap and easy replacement. This was after 3 years of constant use. I'd highly recommend their skimmers based off my use. 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------

